# Kaspersky



## Johnny b

While this article is 2 years old, it's relevant today.

* The Company Securing Your Internet Has Close Ties to Russian Spies *

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ity-kaspersky-has-close-ties-to-russian-spies


----------



## flavallee

Here is another interesting article about Kaspersky.
https://betanews.com/2017/06/07/kaspersky-microsoft-antitrust/

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2twenty2

And yet another...

Kaspersky Lab gets thumbs down - https://www.bostonglobe.com/busines...spersky-lab/OSucU6xFvhX2N54bWQv3bL/story.html


----------



## TechGuy

Seems a bit silly to me. Has there been any evidence of inappropriate use of their software, or are we just scared of Russian people? I'm personally not convinced that any US-based antivirus is any less likely to be abused by a government entity. ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

I don't like the idea of any government having access to my computer, my data and how I use it, but as it's been shown Russia has declared cyber war on the US, any association of any company tied to Russian interests is of interest to me.
At least the US government hasn't declared war on me.....yet


----------



## TechGuy

Snowden might disagree with you there. 

But, seriously, I wouldn't want someone judging me or my business only because I'm an American. I don't want to pass judgement on Kaspersky just because they're owned by a guy who is Russian.


----------



## Johnny b

TechGuy said:


> Snowden might disagree with you there.
> 
> But, seriously, I wouldn't want someone judging me or my business only because I'm an American. I don't want to pass judgement on Kaspersky just because they're owned by a guy who is Russian.


I'm not interested in what Snowden thinks of me 
( and what ever he does think of me, it would be broadcast from Russia, a nation recently seen as an enemy interfering in our election process )

But I am interested in the source of software. Especially for security when that source has ties to an enemy of the society I reside in. Be it Russia, China or some other unfriendly nation.
My OP was not to initiate debate. It's there for other's to read and consider an important point.
It's not that Kaspersky and crew are Russian, it's that the article points out their relationship to the leaders of a nation now seen as an enemy.


----------



## Johnny b

* U.S. Senators Seek Military Ban on Kaspersky Lab Products Amid FBI Probe *

https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/06/28/technology/28reuters-kasperskylab-probe.html



> By REUTERSJUNE 28, 2017, 8:21 P.M. E.D.T.
> Continue reading the main story
> Share This Page
> 
> WASHINGTON/NEW YORK - U.S. senators sought on Wednesday to ban Moscow-based cyber security firm Kaspersky Lab's products from use by the military because of fears the company is vulnerable to "Russian government influence," a day after the FBI interviewed several of its U.S. employees as part of a probe into its operations.


----------



## Johnny b

https://www.itwire.com/government-t...ce-code-offer-means-little-security-firm.html



> The analysis said that a final point to be considered was the fact that an anti-virus program was more or less a kernel mode rootkit with the ability to update itself remotely.
> 
> "The remote update functionality is important. With remote update functionality, even if someone audits the code the best possible outcome would be 'no backdoors were found, but Kaspersky could install malware on or completely disable any machine it is running on at will'," it said.


----------



## blues_harp28

> Kaspersky Lab founder Eugene Kaspersky's offer to allow the US government to inspect the source code of his products will not ensure it is free of malicious functions, according to an analysis posted by Rendition Infosec, a security company founded and run by ex-NSA employee Jake Williams.





> "While any software that implements auto-update functionality could conceivably install a malicious update (as we saw with MeDoc being used to deploy the NotPetya cyber attack against Ukraine)......"


Any program that we have installed that uses auto-update, could put our system at risk.
And so who do we trust?
Do we only trust program makers in the USA or here, in the UK?
Should I trust that GCHQ - has my best interests in mind?
What about the NSA, in the USA?

It seems evident that all Governments are now spying on each other.
However, we have now reached the point that because we think that we have proof - then some proof must exist. And how strange is that?

https://www.itwire.com/government-t...ce-code-offer-means-little-security-firm.html


----------



## Johnny b

Troubling, indeed.


----------



## TechGuy

I'm not sure how useful an antivirus product would be if it doesn't updated.


----------



## Johnny b

The issue really is more to the consideration of trusted sources


----------



## TechGuy

Maybe I missed the point of the earlier article... or maybe I'm just not paranoid enough for these theories.


----------



## Johnny b

Sadly, in these times of identity theft, ransomeware and political mischief, paranoia is almost a safety net so long as it's not taken to extremes.
Problem is...where is that line that crosses into extremes?

Perhaps that demarcation line moves as technology and the abilities of software advances.
The Internet seemed a lot more innocent 17 years ago 

imo.....to be aware and vigilant is better than to not be aware.


----------



## 2twenty2

Kaspersky Lab Has Been Working With Russian Intelligence
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ab-has-been-working-with-russian-intelligence


----------



## 2twenty2

Exclusive: Congress asks U.S. agencies for Kaspersky Lab cyber documents
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-kasperskylab-probe-idUSKBN1AD2H0


----------



## Johnny b

* Best Buy yanks Kaspersky antivirus from shelves *

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/08/best_buy_yanks_kaspersky_software/


----------



## Johnny b

* Kaspersky software banned from US government agencies *

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/kaspersky-software-banned-from-us-government-agencies/



> The Department of Homeland security ordered government agencies to stop using any software products made by Kaspersky Lab today.


----------



## Johnny b

More on Kaspersky:

* Russia reportedly stole NSA secrets with help of Kaspersky-what we know now *

https://arstechnica.com/information...ms-kaspersky-helped-steal-secret-nsa-secrets/


----------



## Johnny b

Now it's really serious.

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/10/11/israel_russia_kaspersky/



> Security
> 'Israel hacked Kaspersky and caught Russian spies using AV tool to harvest NSA exploits'


another article:

https://arstechnica.com/information...-used-kaspersky-av-to-search-for-nsa-secrets/


----------



## Johnny b

More on collusion.

https://arstechnica.com/information...fied-its-av-to-help-russia-steal-nsa-secrets/



> The rapidly evolving story about Moscow-based Kaspersky Lab's involvement in helping Russian government hackers steal sensitive National Security Agency materials has taken yet another turn, as The Wall Street Journal reports that the assistance could have come only with the company's knowledge.


( https://www.wsj.com/articles/russia...rks-world-wide-for-secret-u-s-data-1507743874 subscription required )


----------



## Johnny b

* Kaspersky: We uploaded US documents but quickly deleted them *

https://phys.org/news/2017-10-kaspersky-uploaded-documents-quickly-deleted.html


----------



## Johnny b

* Reuters Summit: Kaspersky acknowledges taking inactive files in pursuit of hackers *

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...ive-files-in-pursuit-of-hackers-idUSKBN1D328B


----------



## Johnny b

* UK warns government agencies not to use Kaspersky software *

https://phys.org/news/2017-12-uk-agencies-kaspersky-software.html


----------



## dvk01

my view of this nonsense, paranoia & stupidity from US & UK Governments
https://myonlinesecurity.co.uk/using-antivirus-software-and-the-risk-of-abuse-by-nation-states/


----------



## Johnny b

* Barclays axes free Kaspersky product as a 'precaution' *

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-42209489


----------



## dvk01

reading between the lines, I am not sure how much Barclays dropping Kaspersky is to do with "protecting their users " from possible spying. Or how much is a cost cutting exercise forced on them by the Government in their being forced ( along with other UK banks) to set up fully funded & protected consumer banks which are completely separate from the commercial entities which led to the banking crisis.

It seems Barclays are also revising their free & cut price insurance & other similar offers. My gut feeling is they are using the Gov't "advice" as a way of saving them millions of pounds. The "Free" AV wasn't free completely but a bulk cost item from Kaspersky at cut price rates. But with potentially millions of users, it would cost Barclays millions of pounds each year with little actual financial return

https://www.ft.com/content/43efcdaf-bd87-37cb-9b82-4dc7f2e1ccbf


----------



## Johnny b

I'm not in a position to know what's on Barclays' management minds, I suspect a lot of your post is, along with potential liability issues. Maybe just walking away from the combination and washing their hands of the concept?

As far as trust issues, I don't trust our US government, but trust the Russians a lot less.
And 'M$'....well that's another can of worms as is any software company


----------



## Johnny b

* Kaspersky files lawsuit over anti-virus software ban *



> Russian software security firm Kaspersky Lab has filed a lawsuit against the Trump administration over a ban on its anti-virus products.


http://www.bbc.com/news/business-42405057


----------

